# Is my Yoshino cherry tree dying?



## Funksters5 (Aug 3, 2009)

The leaves of my cherry tree are turning yellow and falling off & sap is coming out of the trunk. Would you look at my pics and tell me what I can do to save my tree. Thanks.


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 3, 2009)

Could we get a closeup of the "white substance" on the trunk. The color loss in the leaves is consistant w/a lack of water movement.


----------



## treeseer (Aug 3, 2009)

also a picture of the first root as it comes off the trunk is important to see.


----------

